# NCM SEP MED TECH on-car uniform



## Weezer23 (3 Sep 2012)

Good day to all.

After searching the site I couldn't find an answer to my question. Does ncm sep med tech's get
Provided with an on-car uniform? (Speaking for remusters or member with previous experience here).
I would find it odd to get refunded my school uniform purchase when I could get issued one. It would
Also save te CF some money.

Thanks!


----------

